# بناء طائرة شخص واحد بمرحك واحد



## منصور الخزرجي (12 مارس 2011)

اخواني محتاج مساعدتكم في بناء طائرة تحمل شخص واحد وبمحرك واحد موصفات الطائرة

1- طول الجناح 4 متر وعرضه 95 سانتي متر
2- طول الطائرة 3.13 متر
3- طول الموازن الفقي1.1 متر 
4- عرض الموازن الافقي39 سانتي متر
5- الوزن وهي محملة 250 كيلو غرام
7- الوزن وهي فارغة 130 كيلو غرام
اخواني محتاج منكم هو المعلومات ونصائح وكذلك سوالي هو 
1- هل يكفي محرك 30 حصان لرفعها 
2- ما هو طول المروحة المناسب 
3- واذا تقدرون اتعدلون عليه افيدوني 
ومحتاجكم في كل معلومة من صغيرة الى كبيرة وانا مصمم عليها انشاء الله

ملاحضة وجدت مقاسات طائرة ستلول اتش 701 فقلت اقسم المقاسات على 2 يعني الجناح قبل 8 متر بعد التقسيم 4 متر وكذلك شنلت المحرك قبل 65 حصان بعد 30 او 34 حصان والصور في المرفقات تبين هذه التحويلات ارجوكم ان تفيدوني في اغلاطي


----------



## mani.9876543210 (20 مارس 2011)

انت اكيد ناوي تروح السجن
ولا الوضع تغير بعد حسني ؟


----------



## antounio (28 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم*

يا اخ تعبتني معاك المرفقات مذهلة للغاية انت ممكن تطلبك اسرائيل للتحقيق معك
انا مبرمج برنامج تحكم عن بعمل على مسافة 2.5 كلم ويتحكم في اربع كمرات و 18 امر تحكم يمكنك الاستفادة من هذه الاوامر في تسيير عتادك ان كان طائرة او عربة . وهذا باستعمال الكبيوتر برمجيا 
لمن له مشروع مشابه ارجو ان يتصل بي :1:

انصحك ان تكون جدي في مواضيعك اكثر:86:


----------



## Ahmed Ab (1 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا احمد من مصر
ممكن حضرتك تعطينى ايميلك وانا هفيدك علشان انا بصمم طائره ايضا وموصفاتها مقاربه لموصفات طائرتك
واللى بيهزرو عمرهم مهيتقدمه فى حياتهم 
ايميلى [email protected]


----------



## egyption eagle (8 يونيو 2011)

اخ احمد انا بردو من مصر و ايميلي [email protected] و عايز ادخل معاك :77::77:ولن قولتلك كده بردو امبارح بس انت مردتش عليا ليه:83::83::83::83:


----------



## عرب-نجد (8 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم هذا وانا معكم لتبادل الخبره والمعرفه [email protected]


وفاقدينك ياستاذ شيراد اتمنى لك السلامه والتوفيق


----------



## عرب-نجد (8 يونيو 2011)

واتمناء انشاء قروب للاشخاص الى عندهم هذه الهوايه او يضيفو الايميل


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 يونيو 2011)

*ياريت نجمع بعضنا ونكون ايد واحدة وبدون مصالح فردية شخصية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ربنا يعينك أخي الفاضل ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك
ويوصلك لهدفك بإذن الله
وأرجو من الله ان تختار الطريق الصحيح
الكثير منا سلكوا طريقك في التصميم والصناعة
ولكن قليل من وصلوا لخط النهاية
أعرف كثير من زملائي من قاموا بتصنيع الطائرات وطارت في سماء القاهرة
إن شاء الله لو طلبت أي مساعدة ساكون في العون ما دمت استطيع
وحاليا اعرف أحد اصدقائي من يقوم الآن بتصميم وتصنيع طائرة فل اسكيل لشخص واحد وكون الفريق وهو من مصر أيضا
ولكن لي ملاحظة بسيطة على الوزن وهو خفيف جدا هل فعلا الكتلة 250 كيلو جرام بالحمل؟ظ؟ فكم وزن المحرك؟؟\
أنصحك بأن يعمل معك بالمشروع مهندسين طيران
والله الموفق


----------



## عرب-نجد (9 يونيو 2011)

استاذي سامح جزاك الله خير العقبه عندي انا فقط وهي المروحه فقط 

وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 يونيو 2011)

معلش ممكن تقولي اية مشكلة المروحة؟؟


----------



## عرب-نجد (10 يونيو 2011)

المروحه لها قياسات لاعارفها فضلا عن اصنعها بنفسي وغير موجوده...... فما أنا فاعل


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 يونيو 2011)

كيف لاتعرف المقاسات ..........؟؟؟ اين التصميم الذي قمت به؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
أم أنك تعتمد على التجربة؟؟؟
فقد تفشل عدة مرات لتصل الى النجاح


----------



## عرب-نجد (12 يونيو 2011)

المقصد ان المروحه لها مقاسات ولاعارفها ولايوجد تصميم وحتى لو وجدت لااستطيع تصنيعها لدرجه صعوبتها وتفاصيل مقاسات الانحنا .سؤالي هنا هل من الممكن تصنيع المروحه المجزئه لثلاث اجزا كما في السفنثيرتي


----------



## اسلام طبل (13 يونيو 2011)

*هصمملك اللى انته عاوزه لو تملك تكاليف التنفيذ*

أخى العزيز لو كنت جاد فى مشروعك ومعاك تكاليفه كلمنى على الموبايل او الميل بتاعى 0121530308 انا مهندس طيران مصرى وبصمم نماذج طيران وممكن اساعدك


----------



## mohatvnet (16 يونيو 2011)

السلام علكم ورحمة الله وبراكاته اضن ان الطائرة الاخف في العالم هي x-14 وتنطوي لتتحول الى حقبية


----------



## عرب-نجد (17 يونيو 2011)

يموت الطموح وهو في وكره


----------



## حلمي كبـــير (17 يونيو 2011)

يقويك يارب على صنعها 

بـــــــس انتبــــه لنفســـــــــــــك زين


----------



## دكتور بس مهندس (17 يونيو 2011)

ربنا معاك يا هندسة 




وإن شاء الله تكون مخترع كبير


----------



## KAKI007 (21 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم افكار والله انها جميلة من يريد الانظمام الى مشروعي الاتصال على الخاص ليست لدي مشاركات كافية للارسال.
لدي دراسة جدية و مخططات عن طائرة دلتا و احتاج الى افكار لاتمام المشروع ارحب بكم .
انتظر الردود.


----------



## مـشـعـل (22 يونيو 2011)

المبدع في بلاد العرب يذهب لـ السجن وغيرنا يكرم ويعطى حوافز وغيرها من الامتيازات والدعم الذي يليق به 
لماذا نحن نتأخر وغيرنا يتطور وهل المبدع عدو أم من الذين يساعدون في نهضة البلاد ورقيها ماذا أقول وليس عندي قول إلا حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## KAKI007 (22 يونيو 2011)

لدي مخطط دلتا لكنه لا يريد التحميل لا ادري ما السبب






الحمد لله اخيرا ظهر


----------

